
I'm not an asshole. I'm an introvert - danielam
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/im-not-an-asshole-im-an-introvert
======
jdhe
The thing to learn from this article is what? That some assholes use "being an
introvert" as an excuse for being an asshole? Um. Ok.

